# Hymervan 522 retractable step



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

Having a problem with the step, the sliding out type. At least sometimes it comes out, sometimes it doesn't. 
If it comes out it sometimes doesn't want to go away again. 
It is is intermittent. 
My thought is that there is an electrical fault but the fuse seems fine. After all it works sometimes. The switch is buried under the sink. Faulty earth? How can I check? I don't want to think about a poor connection to the Elektroblok itself, with the possibility of shorting near the leisure battery.
Any similar experiences? A search has not been helpful.
Anybody got experience of replacing the sliding step with something else?
Thanks.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*sTEP*

Get some acf-50 or corrosion block and spray it in the motor housing - should fix it in a couple of days.

Happy Travels


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Mine was the same,stripped it down and found the plastic internal slides on each side were full of dirt and grit.Cleaned them and now OK


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Gave up on my retractable step after it failed to work, after a friend went shopping!!! Found this very kind friend all 18 stone of him standing on the step with two large heavy bags of shopping. Now have a set of sturdy steps to use. Electric steps seem wonderful but in my honest opinion not tough enough for the job. I have met many other Motorhomers who have given up on these flimsy objects.


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

*VAN 522 STEP*

Dogwalker, I wonder if you found a solution for your step? I'm having same problem with my Hymer Van, have tried spraying lubricant but it's difficult as the motor etc is within a sealed enclosure..
Grateful for any advice, cheers...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I had the same problem, so took it in and it was the fuse, all well now. Don't think fuses last very long.

Jenny


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is not that difficult to remove the housing and strip the mechanism down.

It is inevitably caused by muck and grit.

Before I go to all that trouble I give a good spray of dry film PTFE lubricant along the side edges.

After a few IN-OUTS is usually clears itself.


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Retractable step*

For about a year now we have just done without the step and used a set of caravan steps.
The mechanism is similar, or identical to, a car window winder when you take the unit apart. 
I've tried lubricating as stated by Pippin. It helped for a while. I've now put my trust in a mechanic and await results.
Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If you've ever had cause to take the step apart you'll see that the motor & gear box are very well protected. It may simply be a couple of plastic covers but even after 6 years of use there was no grot anywhere to be seen in mine. The scissor mechanism although exposed isn't prone to seizure in my experience.

A good place to start looking is the earth to the step itself. Have a look from underneath the vehicle & (in my case) there'll be an earth wire from the vehicle loom onto one of the bolts that hold the step on. The end of the wire has a crimped eyelet on it. After identifying & removing the bolt, cut the eyelet off & strip back a little bit of the insulation. The wire underneath will probably be black & horrible. Replace any dodgy looking bits of wire & the eyelet connection with new. Then test the step again. 

If this doesn't cure the problem then you've got further fault finding to do. It's not a complicated system & if you can't do this yourself an auto electrician should quickly be able to identify the problem.

WARNING. Make sure the 12 V supply to the step is isolated before attempting to start work. It's very low geared & moves with considerable force. 

Good luck, D.


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for your helpful replies, lots of 'food for thought'. I will get under there one day this week and see what I can do myself, if anything! :roll:


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Just in case anyone's interested, thought I'd post an update re my electric step problem...

I first contacted a large local motorhome dealer, who is listed as an agent for Thule/Omnistor, to be told that to remove and repair these steps is uneconomical and it would be cheaper to have a new step fitted, cost £260 + fitting + VAT. It would take them 2 weeks to obtain a new step (didn't understand that as I had already established that I could order a new step online for delivery the following day!).

A short while later I was in the Bournemouth area on a trip and I contacted these fellas - www.hillviewawnings.co.uk - I took my van round to them (a private house) where the very helpful guy took the step apart, cleaned and packed it with grease, all in less than an hour, for a cost of £40, so I was delighted as the step now works beautifully!

Obviously, I would highly recommend this company to anyone else having similar problems.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the feedback. More thumbs down to the dealers.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Martinlay said:


> I first contacted a large local motorhome dealer, who is listed as an agent for Thule/Omnistor, to be told that to remove and repair these steps is uneconomical and it would be cheaper to have a new step fitted, cost £260 + fitting + VAT. It would take them 2 weeks to obtain a new step (didn't understand that as I had already established that I could order a new step online for delivery the following day!).


Good afternoon Martinlay,

With regards to availability, dealers will order steps through our wholesalers whose availability will be different to retailers who although are likely to be purchasing from the same wholesaler would be holding their own independent stock. A dealer would wish to supply the part themselves if fitting as there would be a profit in the part, which they couldn't receive if it was purchased online at retail money.

I can't comment on the suggested repair solution for your case, however the only situation I know where a replacement would be appropriate and cheaper is if the motor requires replacement as these are expensive spare parts at almost the cost of the step.

Thumbs up to Hillviewawnings for excellent service!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a problem with the double step on my Hymer a few years ago. It is situated behind the rear wheel and became jammed as a result of road grit getting between the 'scissor' parts. Cleaned it up and fixed a piece of builders plastic damp proofing in front of the exposed parts to protect it in the future. Thousands of miles later it is still performing perfectly.  

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

An update on our step. It is a Hymer badged Omnistor 450.

It recently went either on work-to-rule or totally on strike.

The units are not that easy to remove as the stainless steel screws on the side aluminium runners tend to seize solid.

Eventually managed and dismantled the entire unit.

Brown water dripped out of the motor/gearbox assembly.

Removed the motor to find it full of water.

Dismantled the motor and gave it a good clean - ultrasonic bath full of WD40!

Unfortunately the shaft had worn a bit due to lack of lubrication but I reckoned a good packing of grease might extend its life.

Started to reassemble the motor only to discover that one of the tiny springs for the brushes had gone walkabout - grrrrrrr.

Looked on-line for replacement motors but they are not listed separately.

One has to buy the top/rear plate with gearbox and motor.

At a cost of - quick suck of breath through teeth - £238.

A complete new step assembly is only a few quid more.

This to me is daylight robbery.

The motor cannot cost more than about £50 to produce and sell including mark-up.

I would grudgingly spend up to £75 - but an entire unit at £250?

No chance!

The portable step will do.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had problems with both "swing down" and "slide out" types and I think the problem is that they don't use micro switches to limit the travel in each direction, they just sense the current draw of the motor so that when the mechanism stops (for whatever reason) the current goes up and the motor switches off.

So if the mechanism "sticks" the motor thinks it has reached the end of it's travel and switches off - even if it hasn't moved.


----------

